# New Pen Box Concept?



## MesquiteMan (Feb 4, 2011)

Not sure about you guys, but when I give a fountain pen, I like to include the converter and possibly some extra ink cartridges.  The problem is, what the heck do you do with them if you give the pen in a box?  I never liked just throwing them in with the pen and letting them roll around together so I came up with a new design.  As far as I know, I have never seen a pen box designed like this but there may be something out there.  Anyway, this is mesquite with black walnut ends and then pen is a Jr. Something or other  dressed in Mescalbean with a CA finish.  Thoughts?


----------



## MesquiteMan (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh yeah, did I mention that you can win a set of 3 of these in the photo contest!  Prizes have not been announced yet since I am keeping it a secret for a while but this is just a teaser!  Enter your photos and you may win!


----------



## Wayne (Feb 4, 2011)

Curtis,
Nicely packaged, great idea. It's neat to have this all put together in one place.


----------



## terryf (Feb 4, 2011)

Very nice finish.

A lot of commercially available pens such as waterman have an insert with a false bottom which is where these goodies are kept.

Very nice idea Curtis but how about a wooden insert with the centre groove hollowed out for the pen and underneath two hollows on either side to keep these extras hidden?

Does that make sense??


----------



## LarryDNJR (Feb 4, 2011)

Very nice Curtis.  A good way to also include say a smaller pen like a slim or something along with a large pen as well.


----------



## navycop (Feb 4, 2011)

Just curious. What does the customer do with the box when they get home? If they just want the pen to carry in a shirt pocket the box will not fit?


----------



## Pioneerpens (Feb 4, 2011)

Also good for putting in rollerball refill if you don't want to 'load' it prior to shipping, or just a good place to keep the refills.  Very nice Curtis!!


----------



## Russell Eaton (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice design Curtis. I like the "clean" look.


----------



## Seer (Feb 4, 2011)

Very nice design Curtis I like them guess it is time to start picture taking in the shop


----------



## omb76 (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice design Curtis!  I've run into the same problem myself with what to do with the extra "goodies".  I like Terry's idea of a false bottom as it keeps everything very clean looking and nothing detracts from the main attraction - the pen!  

Speaking of pen - very nice work!


----------



## burgerman (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice design and execution Curtis.


----------



## 65GTMustang (Feb 4, 2011)

I like it! 
Gives me an idea for the larger glass top boxes with foam inserts.
I have a cuomer that gifts fountain pens to clients
I can customize the insert to fit the pump!
Thanks


----------



## witz1976 (Feb 4, 2011)

very cool.  I like it!


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 4, 2011)

Very nice Curtis. I have made them with extra slot for converter too and it sells well.


----------



## Tanner (Feb 4, 2011)

That's an awesome idea.  I like it the way it is.  I'ld probably forget I had a cartridge in there if I didn't see it.


----------



## studioso (Feb 4, 2011)

Very nice, indeed!
I think my camera is about to get dusty...


----------



## bitshird (Feb 4, 2011)

Curtis that's a great design, very clean and crisp, I wish I had the talent to make something like that.


----------



## Rangertrek (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice Curtis, I have always just provided them extras loose.  This is a much better idea.   Customers have indicated they both use and don't use the box I provide.  Will try out the photo contest.


----------



## Texatdurango (Feb 4, 2011)

I wonder how it would look if the rear compartment had a foam section with indentations for both a converter AND a cartridge, then the foam was covered with felt flocking?


----------



## termitepenman (Feb 4, 2011)

Great Idea.  I like the design.

Dennis
Sacramento, CA


----------



## WoodWorkinthe530 (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice looking box Curtis.

I saw your single box in an earlier post. How do you do the hinge? In the other thread you say you use a brass pin. Is this driven through the end of the box into the lid leaving the pin exposed? Or is the pin spring loaded in the lid and seats into a relief in the inside of the end of the box?

I'm looking to start making boxes and your design seems really flexible in size and materials.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## wiset1 (Feb 4, 2011)

Great design Curtis, any plans to make these to match the blanks you design?


----------



## SDB777 (Feb 4, 2011)

How did you hinge the lid?  Just use pressed in pins?

Nice simple design.  Great looking item, but not overly so.







Scott (mind if I try to make one) B


----------



## MesquiteMan (Feb 4, 2011)

SDB777 said:


> Great looking item, but not overly so.
> Scott (mind if I try to make one) B



Not overly great?


----------



## MesquiteMan (Feb 4, 2011)

The top is hinged by drilling a 1/16" diameter hole through the side piece and tapping in a 1/16" brass pin that I make up.  It is left just a tiny bit proud of the end piece and then when I sand everything, it gets sanded flush with the end.  I'll try to take a pic.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Feb 4, 2011)

Here's a pic of the end.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Feb 4, 2011)

MesquiteMan said:


> Here's a pic of the end.



Curtis, very nice 'stylin'. Personally I like to place the 'pin' on the inside of the sides so that they don't show for a cleaner look.


----------



## wiset1 (Feb 4, 2011)

Curtis...he must have been looking at something like this when he made the statement.  Sure he didn't mean anything by it.  I know how that can work in a forum like this ;-)






For example...;-)


----------



## MesquiteMan (Feb 4, 2011)

wood-of-1kind said:


> Curtis, very nice 'stylin'. Personally I like to place the 'pin' on the inside of the sides so that they don't show for a cleaner look.



Yep, it would work to put the pin hidden but the idea behind this design is to be able to make them fairly quickly.  Hiding the pin would take a lot more work the way these go together.  Primarily, I glue the ends on to the bottom and then place the top into position, lining everything up.  Then I use a jig to drill the hole in just the right place to keep everything nice and flush.  Being off just a tiny bit would make it where things are not flush and require a lot more work to get it all flush.  I have done it before where I recess the pin and then use some tiny pieces of the same wood with glue to hide the pin.  When it is sanded, only the most very observant would notice that it was even there.


----------



## WoodWorkinthe530 (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't mind the exposed pin, as a matter of fact I may use a larger one and use it as an accent...

Chris


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 4, 2011)

A while ago Curtis sent me one of his boxes (without the extra spot for goodies) his workmanship is second to none. I don't sell boxes I sell pens but every so often I just need something special for a presentation and these would fit that perfectly.


----------



## boxerman (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow very nice box.


----------



## SDB777 (Feb 6, 2011)

MesquiteMan said:


> SDB777 said:
> 
> 
> > Great looking item, but not overly so.
> ...


 


I am hoping that you didn't miss my meaning. The box is perfectly executed and looks real good....but it doesn't take away from the main attraction(being whatever pen you use it for)....what was meant by the _'but not overly so'_.

I could see this box being used for some of the pens I make, but I might want to use something like cedar.....as I don't turn too many exotic timbers.




Scott (thank you) B


----------



## itzapen (Feb 6, 2011)

Good looking pen case Curtis, The pen is not to shabby either.  Great job all the way around as always.
Clyde


----------

